# Trudeau Landscape Co. - Trucks, Equipment & Work pictures



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

The Truck and 8.6 Fisher MM2 EzV


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice how do you like the EzV Now?

Also is that how your cutting edge cleans? looks like it leaves a good amount of snow on the ground.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

plowing lots...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

All pics are from this winter...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Trucks looks great as always.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Some random shots...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Parking lots plowed...

All of these pics are from the last storm and it was in the low single digits so the snow was very packed and dry from all the traffic during the day.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

02DURAMAX;697764 said:


> Nice how do you like the EzV Now?
> 
> Also is that how your cutting edge cleans? looks like it leaves a good amount of snow on the ground.


Yes i sold my straight blade and upgraded to the EzV.

Its been very good so far. Plowed 4 storms with it as of today. i did blow a hydro line on the 2nd storm but thats the cost of plowing.

Depends how packed the snow is. We got 3 storms in a row over a few days and the sun barely came out so the parking lots never really got down to clean pavement. the 2nd and 3rd storm were almost one because we had constant snow showers and flurries for 2 nights and a day between the 2 storms. 1st was 4" 2nd was 12" 3rd was 14" and the last one was 6".

I need to swap out the cutting edge in the future because its getting short.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pics as usual..


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

DeereFarmer;697796 said:


> Trucks looks great as always.


It did until New Years Eve, yesterday i was out plowing and traveling between accounts i was on the rd. and a car infront of me slowed down to make and left turn which i had to slow down and almost stop for. An 06 F-350 diesel reg. long bed truck vary similar to mine came skidding down the hill and rear ended me fairly hard. We'll see what the insurance companies have to say bout my truck.

No other vehicles were involved and nobody was injured and no fighting or caos so thats good. Just had to do a little traffic directing till the cops came


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

looks like your gettin a new box side skin


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

and a bumper, lets hope the frame aint tweeked. overall, it doesnt look too bad considering


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe you can pick up a nice diesel for yourself now. SUCKS to get in a crash even if they hit you and you did nothing wrong.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great pics like always


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

id be soooo pissed if that was my truck
looks good still
i bet that v plow makes life alot easier


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

musclecarboy;698073 said:


> *Maybe you can pick up a nice diesel for yourself now*. SUCKS to get in a crash even if they hit you and you did nothing wrong.


.......x's 2


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, I wanted to ask you, what lights do you hae in your grille?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

deere615;698136 said:


> Nice pics, I wanted to ask you, what lights do you hae in your grille?


they look like tir3's to me


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ColliganLands;698138 said:


> they look like tir3's to me


Thats what I thought, and thats what I am thinking about getting


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have some on my back rack very bright for the price
im very happy with them


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow sorry to hear about the truck, getting hit sucks! A girl back into my door with a h3 in november, just alot of problems getting it fix! Now onto the EZV, how much was that? What did you sell from your old set-up? I want to get the same set-up!



Nice pictures as always! Im glad we both get a break from grass and clean-ups!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ttt.....a lawnsite member went a little crazy for deere!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

TLC I think you have one of the best looking plow rigs hands down! Get the box fixed and keep that truck it looks way way nicer than the new super duty's. IMO


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Pics look good sorry about the trcuk man that sucks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I would keep the truck too. It looks good one way or the other. Great pics too Micah. Looking foward to more. How do you get the dual stage in and out of the truck?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

tls22;698677 said:


> ttt.....a lawnsite member went a little crazy for deere!


lol, I am just a popular guy


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

schmol;698929 said:


> TLC I think you have one of the best looking plow rigs hands down! Get the box fixed and keep that truck it looks way way nicer than the new super duty's. IMO


hey dont give him too much credit goes to his head and his ego but i think mystic landscaping rigs are better then his

dont you say micah


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Hamelfire;698051 said:


> looks like your gettin a new box side skin


more likely a whole new bed haha


masternate42;698061 said:


> and a bumper, lets hope the frame aint tweeked. overall, it doesnt look too bad considering


yup. i don't think the frame was tampered at all.


musclecarboy;698073 said:


> Maybe you can pick up a nice diesel for yourself now. SUCKS to get in a crash even if they hit you and you did nothing wrong.


Yeah i was think that. next truck will def be a diesel


mike psd;698088 said:


> great pics like always





ColliganLands;698089 said:


> id be soooo pissed if that was my truck
> looks good still
> i bet that v plow makes life alot easier


I was fine. i didn't get upset and was glad it wasn't any worse and that the guy who hit me was respectful and not a jerk at all. also glad my day wasn't ruin and that the truck was still drivable.

Yes the V plow is awesome. I now get call out extra and for specific jobs where the v plow is much more efficient.


deere615;698136 said:


> Nice pics, I wanted to ask you, what lights do you hae in your grille?


Whelen LIN4's


ColliganLands;698138 said:


> they look like tir3's to me


No they are the linear style. similar to the TIR's but brighter and are noticed better off axis then the TIR's


tls22;698174 said:


> wow sorry to hear about the truck, getting hit sucks! A girl back into my door with a h3 in november, just alot of problems getting it fix! Now onto the EZV, how much was that? What did you sell from your old set-up? I want to get the same set-up!
> 
> Nice pictures as always! Im glad we both get a break from grass and clean-ups!


Paid $3100 for the EzV. complete setup except for the push plates. included the Fishstick.
I sold the whole plow and wireing. kept the push plates

If you can get an Xtreme V. its even nicer and faster.


schmol;698929 said:


> TLC I think you have one of the best looking plow rigs hands down! Get the box fixed and keep that truck it looks way way nicer than the new super duty's. IMO


Thanks for the compliments. it looks good for its age and abuse.


fordpsd;699058 said:


> Pics look good sorry about the trcuk man that sucks


haha thanks.


KL&M Snow Div.;699211 said:


> Yeah I would keep the truck too. It looks good one way or the other. Great pics too Micah. Looking foward to more. How do you get the dual stage in and out of the truck?


Just pick it up and take it off the tail gate.


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

dual stage as in the blower pick up is easy try doing that with the dump its taller


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;699599 said:


> hey dont give him too much credit goes to his head and his ego but i think mystic landscaping rigs are better then his
> 
> dont you say micah


haha you think i got mental issues.

His dump looks like a big brother of my truck...


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

mental issues ha ha

hes some crazy thhinking for ya

if you think your crazy your not
if you dont think your crazy you are


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

It would be your twin if you had the bigger mirrors and your old light!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;699626 said:


> mental issues ha ha
> 
> hes some crazy thhinking for ya
> 
> ...


Your crazy for thinking


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;699639 said:


> Your crazy for thinking


crazy in a good way i did get you that chipper
and take the trees down


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

deere615;699636 said:


> It would be your twin if you had the bigger mirrors and your old light!


oh i got the tow mirrors like his today. now i gotta install em!

I like LED a little more.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;699657 said:


> crazy in a good way i did get you that chipper
> and take the trees down


Ya i know. never said you didn't.


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;699662 said:


> Ya i know. never said you didn't.


ya am busting ya balls its 12:18 wow what a wonderfull night been on the cpu all day while tim party hard since 2 and last i knew he was in nh am waiting for the phone cal to bail him out


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Glad to see the truck is still driveable! Any plans for a salt spreader?


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

J&R Landscaping;699671 said:


> Glad to see the truck is still driveable! Any plans for a salt spreader?


ya get one for i can steal it from ya crash


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;699669 said:


> ya am busting ya balls its 12:18 wow what a wonderfull night been on the cpu all day while tim party hard since 2 and last i knew he was in nh am waiting for the phone cal to bail him out


haha i was in NH too with a bunch of old friends. didn't see him though.


J&R Landscaping;699671 said:


> Glad to see the truck is still driveable! Any plans for a salt spreader?


I was going to get one this winter but out of all the properties i bid on for plowing i only got one so it wasn't really worth it for me just spend a few grand on a salt spreader. My buddy is doing the sanding and i make 100% profit on each application.


joelbouch;699675 said:


> ya get one for i can steal it from ya crash


Get your own.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, I would think thats alot of weight to lif off the tailgate of a pickup.


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

whats alot of weight


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;699739 said:


> Wow, I would think thats alot of weight to lif off the tailgate of a pickup.


2 guys can do it fairly easily. I've managed to do it alone before.


joelbouch;699951 said:


> whats alot of weight


The snow blower.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

joelbouch;699951 said:


> whats alot of weight


Man you comment on anything and everything.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

musclecarboy;699972 said:


> Man you comment on anything and everything.


He likes to talk, too much cafeine


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

Mysticlandscape;699979 said:


> He likes to talk, too much cafeine


no am board so deal with it dude lifting it in the pickup is easy try doing a dumptruck its alot taller


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;699739 said:


> Wow, I would think thats alot of weight to lif off the tailgate of a pickup.


Me and my dad could handle our big 2 stage. I could probably handle those small 2 stages myself. Those little racks that go into you hitch work nice if you wanna do it that way


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet truck!!!!

did your backup ligh wok better when the bed was not there?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Supper Grassy;700846 said:


> Sweet truck!!!!
> 
> did your backup ligh wok better when the bed was not there?


Thanks!

Umm i dont understand your question. what do you mean by the bed?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Next stop the car wash:bluebounc


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea me too
going pretty soon i hate salt


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

did mine friday and its back to being white again cant keep it blue


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

2 of the other guys in town...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Micah, is that red one the same truck from this thread?
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54026

not stalking it!... it's a damn nice truck lol.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

WilliamOak;702077 said:


> Micah, is that red one the same truck from this thread?
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54026
> 
> not stalking it!... it's a damn nice truck lol.


Yup same one. If you think thats nice, you should see his '08 Ford F-450


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Upgraded the mirrors


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

that looks much better and you will like them alot better now you can see whats going on
enjoy them


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

ColliganLands;702201 said:


> that looks much better and you will like them alot better now you can see whats going on
> enjoy them


Ya can't believe how much i was missing


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I ordered my truck so i got the trailer tow mirrors that convex is nice plus it has a gigger area to see vs those small ones.


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

ya micah you missed that trucka nd minivan that hit ya all you felt was the nudge now you can see it


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That white dump almost looks like one of Pro Turfs trucks?


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;702446 said:


> That white dump almost looks like one of Pro Turfs trucks?


ya its there new 08


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;702446 said:


> That white dump almost looks like one of Pro Turfs trucks?


It is pro turfs


----------



## Muirs Landscape (Nov 13, 2007)

i have seen it around


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

joelbouch;702451 said:


> ya its there new 08


Thought the logo on the door looked familiar.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Muirs Landscape;702456 said:


> i have seen it around


yeah we're all in the same area. see yours too.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;702423 said:


> ya micah you missed that trucka nd minivan that hit ya all you felt was the nudge now you can see it


I just wasn't able to watch as i was rear-ended.


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

i see but i know the feeling i was rearended on 93 north braintree spilt area left lane i stopped the guy behind me stop but the girll on her cell didnt plowed into the guy behind me then he went into me so i know what you mean


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;702469 said:


> i see but i know the feeling i was rearended on 93 north braintree spilt area left lane i stopped the guy behind me stop but the girll on her cell didnt plowed into the guy behind me then he went into me so i know what you mean


Yup whenever i'm rearended i always brace for a third impact. its common to have more then one depending on the road conditions.

Ever see this video...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

TLC Snow Div.;702487 said:


> Yup whenever i'm rearended i always brace for a third impact. its common to have more then one depending on the road conditions.
> 
> Ever see this video...


Wow, There would be some busy body shops after that. Thats just crazy, I bet the one girl saw her life flash before her eyes when that SUV was coming at her


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;702494 said:


> Wow, There would be some busy body shops after that. Thats just crazy, I bet the one girl saw her life flash before her eyes when that SUV was coming at her


ya but you stupid to stand there you slid so there going to be alot more ppl behind ya but i love the people jumping out of the moving cars


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

joelbouch;702496 said:


> ya but you stupid to stand there you slid so there going to be alot more ppl behind ya but i love the people jumping out of the moving cars


Heck if you jump out you don't have ANY chance at maybe regaining control.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

joelbouch;702496 said:


> ya but you stupid to stand there you slid so there going to be alot more ppl behind ya but i love the people jumping out of the moving cars


Jumpn out of the car is nuthin but dumb. its not on fire.

drunk russian taxi drivers got skills lolhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-COdlLcqGUQ&NR=1


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Haha that taxi looks funny. Not too mention the goofy driver lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have seen that cars sliding and hitting each other video a bunch of times. i love the person that jumps out and trys holding their car back!


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

deere615;703673 said:


> I have seen that cars sliding and hitting each other video a bunch of times. i love the person that jumps out and trys holding their car back!


then you got the girl that just jumps out


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

joelbouch;703704 said:


> then you got the girl that just jumps out


No 2 cars after her a person jumps out the passanger door and hangs on in a valient attempt to stop their vehicle


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

deere615;703726 said:


> No 2 cars after her a person jumps out the passanger door and hangs on in a valient attempt to stop their vehicle


o ya then you got the guy standing inbetween the cars and then falls thats the best part


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

pics from 1/7


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

get ready for the next one


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good 
how much you guys get up there 
when i went out it was about 1inch on the ground of mess


----------



## joelbouch (Nov 21, 2008)

i got about 3 before its went to rain


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Pics look good. Is that DOT tape more noticable with the insert in? The tow mirrors make the truck look much better. Are they electrically adjusted like the old ones?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Those mirrors look great on the truck. I had those little mirrors on my truck as well and couldn't see much of anything with them.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;710553 said:


> Pics look good. Is that DOT tape more noticable with the insert in? The tow mirrors make the truck look much better. Are they electrically adjusted like the old ones?


ya u can see it when the dump is on. yes those are power mirrors.


J&R Landscaping;710559 said:


> Those mirrors look great on the truck. I had those little mirrors on my truck as well and couldn't see much of anything with them.


def. alot better. just gotta be careful not to rip em off when backing up because they dont fold forward.

I'm behind on postn pics so i'll get new ones up soon.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey i have the same mirrors and yes they do fold forward just not easily i had one of those lazer car wash things push mine forward i thought oh crap and pulled them back and they were fine


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

fisher guy;731322 said:


> hey i have the same mirrors and yes they do fold forward just not easily i had one of those lazer car wash things push mine forward i thought oh crap and pulled them back and they were fine


mine only fold back to the window. not to the front.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hmm thats weird but hey atleast its more incentive for u to look behind u when u back up lol some a**hole in a dodge with tow mirrors took my driver side mirror out and mine wasn't extended out and it cost $175 to replace that one drivers side power mirror and thats at a SALVAGE YARD!!!!! the new 08 mirrors are like $800 for the pair @ ford that is. eesh id hate to smack that off


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea mine fold forward as well
did you get oem ford ones?
get ready for wednesday!!


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

does pro turf do a good job plowing? I know I've had to fix a bunch of irrigation systems that they installed up here , just wondering if the "_quality workmanship_" carried over to the winter.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, I thought proturf did nice work


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not saying everything they do is bad because I haven't seen it all, I'm just saying their irrigation installs need definite improvement


----------



## powerstroke 03 (Jan 31, 2010)

wow old thread! hows things going? any new updates??


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

powerstroke 03;1452767 said:


> wow old thread! hows things going? any new updates??


Quit digging. Doubt you'll get a response.

Last activity 3-15-2009 at 9:01pm.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah Micah hasn;t been on here in a while same with lawnsite. I know he has an f450 6.0 with a sander and 9.6 fisher xtreme v and he put a new plow on the 99 pickup-8.6 fisher xtreme v


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ya the dumptruck was on lawnsite a longtime ago


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Im still in business. I got bored on these websites and postn pics is a big hassle ... gotta resize and wait to load em.

Yes have a 450 and 350 with fisher stainless extreme v plows


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;1457415 said:


> Im still in business. I got bored on these websites and postn pics is a big hassle ... gotta resize and wait to load em.
> 
> Yes have a 450 and 350 with fisher stainless extreme v plows


you have to change you camera settings, I wouldnt be posting pictures if I had to resize everyone either!


----------

